

Zana 7 Day Customer Discovery Intensive – Find, retain base and monetize product - accraig
http://zana.io/engage/customer-intensive/

======
accraig
Startup friends,

Zana is offering a free 7-day intensive boot camp to kickstart your startup.
It’s designed for those who are searching for how to synthesize user feedback
into actionable changes for their company, at any stage of the startup
journey.

Click the link, snoop around.

It features Silicon Valley experts including Steve Blank, Cindy Alvarez, and
Julie Hamwood.

I hope you all find this useful!

------
idamarie25
Looks great!

